# Software to open MS Outlook PST email files



## MarkNicholas (Oct 10, 2013)

I no longer use MS Outlook and dont have it installed on my new ultrabook. However I have several pst files with old emails that I sometimes want to access. I can still do this on my PC as MS Outlook is still there but can anyone recommend a good and reliable pst file viewer that is either free or relatively cheap that I can use on my ultrbook with windows 8. I only want to view and possibly sort / filter but do not need to send or receive emails.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 10, 2013)

You can (selectively?) import Outlook.pst files into Thunderbird.
http://lifehacker.com/340521/import-outlook-pst-files-into-thunderbird-with-pst-import

You should have an email client on the ultrabook. Thunderbird as as good as any and if you wish to use something else, it can export to a variety of formats. 

The most practical approach would be to use IMAP and store everything on your mail server. That way you can access your mail from any device at any time.   FWIW, I have an iMac. rMBP, iPad and iPhone. they all work seamlessly with mail services.  This is not because they are all Apple products but because of how I have mail configured on the server.


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 10, 2013)

Mark,

This might work for you:  http://www.mailstore.com/ .

--Ken


----------



## janeparker (Oct 10, 2013)

Answer is already posted above which is that you should migrate from PST to Thunderbird. Though I do not think that most of Outlook Expert would say it a great step as it can hamper your work productivity. but I can say that you should go for it because you are not interested in sending or receiving a mail. To do this, best way is to use a good PST to MBOX converter tool.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Oct 11, 2013)

ok thanks for the advice good people. I'll take a look at the weekend.


----------

